# Ufermatten - Aha mit Wasserglas



## Kolja (21. März 2008)

Hallo,

nachdem ich mir das mit Saugsperre, Ufermatte, wo läuft's denn hin, irgendwie nicht richtig vorstellen konnte habe ich mit Wassergläsern, Tinte und Taschentuch folgendes aufgebaut und Ahaaaaaaaaaaaaa...

1. Beide Wasserstände sind gleich hoch
 

2. Unterschiedliche Wasserstände
Start
 
nach ca. einem halben Tag
 

Vielleicht hilft es ja noch anderen.


----------



## axel (21. März 2008)

*AW: Ufermatten - Aha mit Wasserglas*

Hallo Andrea !

Ein sehr anschauliches Experiment ! 
Da kann man mal sehen wie wichtig eine Saugsperre ist , sonst ist der Teich mit ner Ufermatte in null Komma nix leer  
Hast Du toll gemacht ! 

Liebe Grüße 

axel


----------



## 1686christine (21. März 2008)

*AW: Ufermatten - Aha mit Wasserglas*

Oje

Ich gehe gleich mal raus und sehe nach meiner neuen Ufermatte  

Tolles Experiment, sehr verständlich und natürlich (anschaulich). 

Christine


----------



## Alex45525 (21. März 2008)

*AW: Ufermatten - Aha mit Wasserglas*

Tolles Experiment, sehr anschaulich und gelungen!!!


 


Aber was ist eine Saugsperre???


----------



## sister_in_act (21. März 2008)

*AW: Ufermatten - Aha mit Wasserglas*

nicht themengerecht A B E R 

nach diesem prinzip kann man eine gute bewässerung seiner zimmerpflanzen im urlaub herstellen 

dicke baumwollfäden mit einer seite in einen eimer und das andere ende in einen pflanzentopf.
der sommer kommt und vielleicht ist das prinzip auch anderweitig nutzbar für gießfaule 

gruß sister



> Aber was ist eine Saugsperre???



in fall von koljas darstellung würde ich eine klemme mittig zwischen den gläsern  anbringen.
bei teichen ist die saugsperre der punkt, wo das wasser seinen weg nicht weiter in grasflächen zB fortsetzen kann.zB indem man die folie umklappt und durch steine  zur rasenfläche abgrenzt.


----------



## Alex45525 (21. März 2008)

*AW: Ufermatten - Aha mit Wasserglas*

@sister in act

Erstmal danke für die Antwort!

Nee, soweit war das schon klar. Jedoch interessiert mich speziell, wie man bei einer Ufermatte, die über den Rand eines Fertigteiches hängt, eventuell die Saugwirkung begrenzt, um im Sommer nicht zuviel Wasser durch Verdunstung, oder auch weitere Kapillarwirkung zu verlieren.

  

Übrigens: Schöner Spruch in Deiner Signatur!


----------



## Olli.P (21. März 2008)

*AW: Ufermatten - Aha mit Wasserglas*

Hi Alex,

da mach ich mir auch schon bald 1 1/2 Jahre Gedanken drüber....... 

Eine Idee ist mir jetzt hier so beim Lesen gekommen. Evtl. könnte man die Ufermatte knapp über dem Wasserspiegel abschneiden, dann einen durchgehenden Streifen Innotec oder einen Sonstigen Kleber aufbringen und dann den Rest der Ufermatte wieder anbringen.

Nur bekomme ich das so hin, das man hinterher auch den Streifen Innotec nicht mehr sieht??

Und wie lange geht das gut?? Bis das __ Moos oder sonstige Pflanzen die Innotecsperre überwuchtert haben

Hier mal 'ne Zeichnung:


----------



## Dr.J (21. März 2008)

*AW: Ufermatten - Aha mit Wasserglas*

Hallo Olaf,

das bringt nur kurzfristig Abhilfe, abgesehen davon, dass es viel Arbeit macht. Sobald die Ufermatte bewachsen ist, werden die Pflanzen die Sperre überwinden und der Saugeffekt ist wieder da. 

Ich hab das Problem so gelöst, dass ich die Teichfolie am Ende umgeschlagen habe, sodass die Ufermatte in eine Art Tasche endet.


----------



## Olli.P (21. März 2008)

*AW: Ufermatten - Aha mit Wasserglas*

Hi Jürgen,



> das bringt nur kurzfristig Abhilfe, abgesehen davon, dass es viel Arbeit macht. Sobald die Ufermatte bewachsen ist, werden die Pflanzen die Sperre überwinden und der Saugeffekt ist wieder da.



Eben das ist ja mein Gedankengang,

aber es geht hier um  eine Teichschale/einen Fertigteich da kann ich den Rand nicht umschlagen..........


----------



## Alex45525 (21. März 2008)

*AW: Ufermatten - Aha mit Wasserglas*

Hallo Olaf,

wie ich sehe, haben wir dasselbe Problem.

Ich experimentiere gerade damit, die Ufermatte mit einem Brenner zu bearbeiten. Der Gedankengang dahinter: An den erhitzten Stellen verkleben die Kunststoff-Fasern. Dadurch kann dann eigentlich auch kein Kapillareffekt an diesen Stellen mehr auftreten. Wenn Pflanzenwurzeln diese "Sperre" überwinden, dann nehmen Sie sich nur Wasser für den Eigenverbrauch, also vermutlich kein Problem.

Jedoch muss auch noch genug Wasser für den Rest der Uferbepflanzung zur Verfügung stehen. Die Ufermatte nutzt nunmal nichts, wenn Sie oberhalb einer bestimmten Linie trocken fällt. Bisher habe ich also nur den Rand "angeflammt". Zur Veranschaulichung: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/attachments/19571&d=1192834404
Der Rand vom Fertigteich ist hier noch sichtbar.


----------



## Olli.P (21. März 2008)

*AW: Ufermatten - Aha mit Wasserglas*

Hi Alex,

Jo, wir haben das gleiche Problem 

Nur bei mir hat die Teichschale eben den Rand noch wieder nach unten gebogen so wie im Beitrag 7 in der Skizze.

Der Rand hängt frei, d.h. er hat keinen Bodenkontakt. Und hier liegt bei mir der Knackpunkt. Kann ich es wagen die Ufermatte da durchgehend bis zum Rand aufzukleben?? Wie viel Wasser geht da durch Verdunstung verloren.... 

Ein weiterer Vorteil bei der Schale ist, das sie nur auf der Nordseite sozusagen frei steht. Sie liegt also zu 90% im Schatten. Sonne gibts da nur so ab 18.30 Uhr bis sie dann hinterm Haus verschwindet und dann nochmal so gegen   21.00Uhr bevor sie ganz am Horizont verschwindet.

Hier nochmal ein Bild der Pflanzenteichschale ganz aussem Anfang:


----------



## axel (21. März 2008)

*AW: Ufermatten - Aha mit Wasserglas*

Hallo Teichfreunde 

Also ich sehe da bei der Teichschale kein Problem mit der Ufermatte .
Wenn ich eine Teichschale hätte würde ich ringsherum einen Streifen Teichfolie mit Innotec ankleben und die Folie dann hochstellen. So hat man auch noch einen Dauerfeuchtbereich .

Foto 

Blau = Folie
Grün= Ufermatte
Schwarz=Teichschale
Braun=Erdreich

Gruß

axel


----------



## Olli.P (21. März 2008)

*AW: Ufermatten - Aha mit Wasserglas*

Hi axel,



			
				axel schrieb:
			
		

> Blau = Folie
> Grün= Ufermatte
> Schwarz=Teichschale
> Braun=Erdreich
> ...




Wo ist das Bild/die Skizze ..........


----------



## axel (21. März 2008)

*AW: Ufermatten - Aha mit Wasserglas*

Hallo Olaf 

Klicke mal das rote Kreuz an dann siehst Du die .
Ich kann leider nicht besser mit dem Skizze einstellen 
Villeicht weist Du wie ich die Skizze von Paint hier rein bekomme. Habs als Foto hochgeladen 

Gruß

axel


----------



## Olli.P (21. März 2008)

*AW: Ufermatten - Aha mit Wasserglas*

Hi axel,


ist das hier die Skizze???

oder so???








Ich denke die meinst du 

Aber die geht wieder nicht für meine Teichschale. Der Rand, die Äußere Kante hängt in der Luft und das bleibt auch so. Daher ist das auch nicht das richtige für meine Teichschale....

Und dann lies dir das nochmal durch, evtl. die Proggis Downloaden und dann nix wie ab ins Testforum


----------



## klaus e (21. März 2008)

*AW: Ufermatten - Aha mit Wasserglas*

Tach Olli,
vielleicht funktioniert es, wenn du die Folie IN den Teich führst und dann die Ufermatte auflegst. 
Die "landseitige" Lösung wäre dann, die Ufermatte mit umgeknickter Folie zu "isolieren". Nur so ne Idee...
Klaus E


----------



## Annett (22. März 2008)

*AW: Ufermatten - Aha mit Wasserglas*

Hi.

Habt Ihr schon mal versucht, den Rand mit __ Pfennigkraut zu kaschieren?

Aber egal, was man macht - ein schmaler, unbewachsener Streifen wird immer bleiben. Jede Pflanze, die diesen Streifen überbrückt, zieht Wasser aus dem Teich. Erst nur für sich selbst und irgendwann bilden sich durch mehr Pflanzen+Wurzeln richtige Dochte.
Ich finde den Rand von Alex daher schon richtig gelungen!  

Oder Ihr setzt überhängende Gräser/Stauden (__ Taglilien z.B.) an den Rand, sodass deren Laub im Sommer alles verdeckt.
Die Ufermatte über den Rand hängen zu lassen wird zu massiven Wasserverlust führen.
Schlagt Ihr sie mit einer Folie ein, dann sollte die Ufermatte auf jeden Fall höher liegen, als das Wasser im Teich-sonst läuft das Wasser wieder weg.
Ich hätte Bedenken, eine Folie nur überlappend in die Teichschalen einzubauen. 
Dank Andreas Idee mit der Tinte   sieht man das jetzt sogar halbwegs auf Fotos. 
Gemacht hatte ich den Versuch schon mal vor einigen Wochen mit klarem Wasser...

Zum Vergrößern bitte anklicken. 
Mit Frischhaltefolie (sehr biegsam) - sehr gute "Dochtbildung"
   

Mit Gefrierbeutel  (weniger biegsam) - etwas weniger "Dochte"
   
Ich hab jetzt übrigens blaue Fingerspitzen. 

Nun stellt Euch aber mal noch eine relativ schwere Ufermatte auf der Folie vor, welche die Folie noch mehr an die Teichschale anpresst, sodass die Falten schmaler werden. Je kleiner diese Falten sind, desto eher die Chance, dass das Wasser durch sie aufsteigt. 
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kapillarität
Allerdings gilt:


> Es gibt kein Perpetuum Mobile, bei dem aus einem zu kurzen Glasröhrchen aufgrund des Kapillareffektes laufend Flüssigkeit sprudelte – hierbei würde schließlich potentielle Energie gewonnen. Die Flüssigkeit steigt aufgrund von Adhäsionskräften an die Wand des Röhrchens und somit lediglich bis zu dessen Ende, selbst wenn die Kapillarität eine größere Steighöhe erlaubte.


Quelle
Aber die nach unten abfallende Rundung von Olafs Schale ... ich hätte Bedenken.
Mal unverbindlich ein Stück Folie ins Wasser "werfen" + glatt an den Rand streichen und das Geschehen beobachten, sollte für Klarheit sorgen, oder?


----------



## Olli.P (22. März 2008)

*AW: Ufermatten - Aha mit Wasserglas*

Hi Leute,

haben wir hier denn alle an einander vorbei geredet 

In meine Schale soll KEINE Folie mit rein  ( Die Schale ist dicht )

Ich suche einfach nur nach einer geeigneten Möglichkeit diesen blöden schwarzen Rand zu Kaschieren. Und dieses am besten mit UFERMATTE & NATUR auf der nack*en Schale

Das die Matten dann den ein oder anderen Liter Wasser raus ziehen ist schon klar( Aber wie viel ). Über den Teichschalenrand hinaus wachsende Wurzeln, können von Zeit zu Zeit entfernt werden, so dass die gar keinen Bodenkontakt bekommen

Vielleicht wäre es die beste Methode die Matte dann sofort nur mit dem Ufermattenmoos zu bestücken oder


----------



## axel (22. März 2008)

*AW: Ufermatten - Aha mit Wasserglas*

Hallo Olaf !

Hohl Dir doch Steinfolie aus dem Baumarkt und klebe sie mit Innotec auf Den Rand von Deiner Teichschale .
Die zieht bestimmt ganz wenig Wasser oder wenn sie keinen Bodenkontakt hat gar kein Wasser .
Dann ist Dein schwarzer Rand auch versteckt  

Gruß 

axel


----------



## Olli.P (22. März 2008)

*AW: Ufermatten - Aha mit Wasserglas*

Hi Axel,


Steine hab ich genug um den Teich und die Schale, siehe Beitrag 11    

Ein wenig grün möchten wir schon noch dazu haben. Und das nicht nur für die Augen, auch für's Wasser ist das imho gut


----------



## klaus e (22. März 2008)

*AW: Ufermatten - Aha mit Wasserglas*

Hi Olli,
ich dachte ja auch nur an ein ganz, gaaanz, gaaaanz klein wenig Folie, dass in deinen PF reinragt, quasi als "Auflage" für die Ufermatte. Danach siehst du nix Folie, nur Ufermatte, und die auch nur solange, bis sie begrünt ist...
Klaus E


----------



## Kolja (25. März 2008)

*AW: Ufermatten - Aha mit Wasserglas*

Hallo Annett, 

sind Deine Finger wieder enttintet?  

Kannst Du mir Deine Fotos noch mal etwas erklären? Schale mit Wasser-Tinte und auf dem Boden Frischhaltefolie.Und das Wasser steigt in den Falten nach oben. Habe ich das so richtig verstanden? Aber wie kann das sein?


----------



## Redlisch (25. März 2008)

*AW: Ufermatten - Aha mit Wasserglas*



			
				Kolja schrieb:
			
		

> Aber wie kann das sein?



Das nennt sich Kapillareffekt, schaust du [WIKI]Kapillarität[/WIKI].

Axel


----------



## Annett (25. März 2008)

*AW: Ufermatten - Aha mit Wasserglas*

Hallo Andrea,

ja die Finger sind wieder "normalfarbig"  - es sei denn, ich hab eisig kalte Hände. 

Es reicht, wenn die Folie einfach nur ein Stück ins Wasser hängt und keine dicken Luftpolster mehr dazwischen sind. 
Da bei überlappenden Folien im Randbereich irgendwann Erdreich kommt, kann das Ganze aus meiner Sicht halt schnell mal zu Kapillaren=Dochten führen, die man nach dem Einbau einer Ufer- oder gar Verbundmatte samt Mörtel so schnell nicht wieder los wird. :?

"Vorsicht ist die Mutter der Porzellankiste", sage ich mir immer.


----------



## Alex45525 (25. März 2008)

*AW: Ufermatten - Aha mit Wasserglas*

Der Besitzer des Teichladens, bei dem wir unsere Teichschale besorgt haben, hat mir extra eine Kartusche mit Kleber dazu gegeben, um den Kapillareffekt zwischen Bachlauf (Folie!) und Teichschale zu unterbrechen.

Annett hat völlig recht: An dieser Stelle saugt's...


----------



## Kolja (27. März 2008)

*AW: Ufermatten - Aha mit Wasserglas*

Hallo,

das ist ja interessant mit der Kapillarität. Ich dachte immer, es ginge nur darum, dass z.B. Matten oder Pflanzenwurzeln eine Saugwirkung haben.

Also noch mehr Ahaaaa


----------

